# Favorite 80s song



## BaldrFreak.EXE (Jul 26, 2009)

i like we are the world and anything aerosmith, and your the best around.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 26, 2009)

Iron Curtain- The Condos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sBjxES9Kik

Or 
Front 242- Operating Tracks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRpeVcjMvNo

Or
Til Tuesday- Voices Carry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zz4pTMN3abw

Or
Eurythmics- Here Comes the Rain Again

Or
Real Life- Send me an Angel


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 26, 2009)

"DON'T YOU FORGET ABOUT ME" BY SIMPLE MINDS IS THE BEST 80'S SONG EVER.


----------



## Takun (Jul 26, 2009)

The Smiths - Bigmouth Strikes Again

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlzMrJWYobc


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 26, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> The Smiths - Bigmouth Strikes Again
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlzMrJWYobc


 

I FUCKING FORGOT ABOUT THIS CHARMING MAN.
Will nature make a man of me yet?


----------



## Takun (Jul 26, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I FUCKING FORGOT ABOUT THIS CHARMING MAN.
> Will nature make a man of me yet?


 
gahdfhasdflads

I had to choose between Bigmouth, The Queen is Dead, Frankly Mr. Shankly, and This Charming Man.  :c

I almost bought The Queen Is Dead today but it was $16, so I got Songs for the Deaf instead.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2009)

Eyes of the Girl by Wang Chung and every XTC song _Black Sea _through _Oranges and Lemons_


A Question of Time by Depeche Mode and You by Bad Religion


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Eyes of the Girl by Wang Chung and every XTC song _Black Sea _through _Oranges and Lemons_
> 
> 
> A Question of Time by Depeche Mode and You by Bad Religion


 
I was tempted to put Enjoy the Silence, but it isnt from the 80's. Aint it from the 90's?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I was tempted to put Enjoy the Silence, but it isnt from the 80's. Aint it from the 90's?



It was recorded '89, released '90


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2009)

Also Leipzig by Thomas Dolby


I miss (good) synthpop


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Also Leipzig by Thomas Dolby
> 
> 
> I miss (good) synthpop


Well. There is still good electronic synth music. Like Ladytron.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Well. There is still good electronic synth music. Like Ladytron.



Is it POPPY??

DOES IT MAKE YOU WANT TO EXHALE LONG AND LOUD


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Is it POPPY??
> 
> DOES IT MAKE YOU WANT TO EXHALE LONG AND LOUD


 
Cosmicity http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7pIapdocZo
Tobiah http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQWhXU-b6jM
Arkanoid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNimj_1SPvo


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 26, 2009)

80's eh?

Mexican Radio - Wall of Voodo

Safety Dance - Hommes sans Chapeau (Men without Hats)

Go - Tones on Tail

Cuts you up and Final Solution - Peter Murphy

Homosapian Too - Peter Schelly

Every fucking thing Bowie recorded in that decade, except when he was sleeping with Mic Jagger.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Hommes sans Chapeau (Men without Hats)



This is a lie


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> This is a lie



Pour quoi?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Pour quoi?



That's ridiculous.

C'EST STUPIDE


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 26, 2009)

des hommes sans chapeau was their original name, n'est pas?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> des hommes sans chapeau was their original name, n'est pas?



:frown:


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 26, 2009)

No way I could narrow it down. But here's my best shot:
Metallica:
Ride The Lightning (Whole album)
Battery
Damage Inc.
Anthrax - Among the Living
Heathen - Death by Hanging
Death - Scream Bloody Gore
Death - Pull the Plug

Plenty of other awesome stuff out there, I'm sure I'm forgetting something.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Cosmicity http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7pIapdocZo



Nice, kinda dated-sounding, though. But good.




jesusfish2007 said:


> Tobiah http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQWhXU-b6jM



Wonderful, even though it's more chiptune than synthpop and the video ^__^



jesusfish2007 said:


> Arkanoid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNimj_1SPvo



The music is better than the vocals but I liked :borat:


So mebbe I was a bit hasty


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> So mebbe I was a bit hasty


 
Pointing out hasty arguments is a hasty generalization.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Pointing out hasty arguments is a hasty generalization.



MAYBE I WAS WRONG ABOUT EVERYTHING


MAYBE I SHOULD BE A DANCER


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 26, 2009)

N.W.A.- Express Yourself
the classic 

Pixies- Here Comes Your Man
best song to come out of the 80's

Martika- Toy Soliders
good shit


----------



## Yain (Jul 26, 2009)

Some of my faves-
View to a Kill, Wild Boys & Union of the Snake- Duran Duran
True Faith - New Order
Oliver's Army & Veronica - Elvis Costello
Smothered Hope - Skinny Puppy
The Different Story - Peter Schilling 
Rise - Public Image Ltd
One Night In Bangkok - Murray Head
Two Tribes - Franky Goes to Hollywood
I Wanna Be a Cowboy- Boys Don't Cry
Sex (I'm A ..) - Berlin
Gratitude - Oingo Boingo


----------



## nanokoex (Jul 29, 2009)

A-ha-Take on me

Van Halen-Dreams

The Who- Baba O Reily

I also like some Aerosmith and other bands that rocked the 80's.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 29, 2009)

Bathory - A Fine Day To Die
Hellhammer - Revelations of Doom
Amebix - Nobody's Driving, Axeman, Slave, I.C.B.M


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 29, 2009)

Tears for Fears- Everybody wants to rule the world.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ughqjbzx2Fk

Hall & Oates- I can't go for that
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vouDK-LELEU

Nitzer Ebb- Murderous
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qkpLE4Gbp8

Yello- Lost Again (underappreciated classic)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWyFs-wbHAc


----------



## lobosabio (Jul 29, 2009)

The Sun Always Shines On T.V. - a-ha
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TfV92vVINY

In The 21st Century - Men Without Hats
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcGqNYyxM0s

Der Mussolini - Deutsch Amerikanische Freundschaft
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrYvZkupbiI


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 29, 2009)

lobosabio said:


> Der Mussolini - Deutsch Amerikanische Freundschaft
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrYvZkupbiI


 
THIS...


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyl5DlrsU90 Franky goes to Hollywood -Relax
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gudEttJlw3s Duran Duran Girls on Film
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv6Cr5LZStE Duran Duran-Hungery like the wolf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrwYb8WOkb0 Aerosmith-Love in a Elevator
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XxshEdcfAM Lionel Richie- Dancing on Ceilling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMkU-Qf_3N0 Huey Lewis & the news- The power of love 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAaFt7_6qvk Hall and Oates-Method Of Modern Love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQHrspjw4aA Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 30, 2009)

Finally, some classic Duran Duran...


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 30, 2009)

Anything from Metallica or Megadeth in the 80s.  Those were their best years by far.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 30, 2009)

Round and Round- ratt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCzO-DJBC9Y

Back for more- ratt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjcZ5MTOh3g

In the air tonight- phil colins
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Riw7j9b8fM8


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 30, 2009)

"Mask" by Bauhaus


----------



## Tristan (Jul 30, 2009)

Anything off of Pretty Hate Machine by Nine Inch Nails (particularly Sin and Head Like a Hole). Or by Skinny Puppy.

Yes, seriously. I hate most of these campy hair bands that came out in the '80s, and I'm hardly a fan of classic rock, so none of the non-camp bands really appeal to me either. Love the industrial shit that came out during that era, though. :]


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Awy4biqD_dA Billy Idol- White Wedding


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 30, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Anything from Metallica or Megadeth in the 80s.  Those were their best years by far.



^That... and this --> Slayer, Iron Maiden...


----------



## Icky (Jul 30, 2009)

Mr. Roboto - Styx

Carry On My Wayward Son - Kansas

and the all time favorite:Renegade - Styx
(YES, I know that the last two weren't actually from the 80's. So what.)


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HrSN7176XI


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 30, 2009)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> ^That... and this --> Slayer, Iron Maiden...


 
Naturally.   I could go on lol


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

Poison- 'Talk Dirty to Me'
Scorpions- 'No One like You'
White Lion- 'Wait'
Dokken- 'In My Dreams'

I'll stop, because I'll just ending up listing one song from every band on my ITunes. I'm a hairband-obsessed loser =3


----------



## Yain (Jul 30, 2009)

Shriekback - Nemesis http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovH46-o0rLw

Howard Jones - Life in One Day http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTyZnyFynMY (and the video is not messed up, it's really like that)
                   -Everlasting Love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RinJKMZhx9s

Souixsie & the Banshees - Peek a Boo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PjUY8IXvnA

Squeeze - Hourglass http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4U8RCN1kfU

Ramones - Pet Sematary http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6GzVCYqoyY


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew Men at Work -Land Down Under
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcOZ6xFxJqg Men Without Hats- Safety Dance


----------



## Fluory (Jul 30, 2009)

They're all great.

But if I had to pick favorites, probably Cruel Summer. I <3 the 80's.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 30, 2009)

Peace Sells and Angel of Death. Fucking awesome songs. 1986 was a great year for thrash, also a tragic one :c


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 30, 2009)

Time after time by Cyndi Lauper

St. Elmo's fire by a dude


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 30, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Poison- 'Talk Dirty to Me'
> 
> I'm a hairband-obsessed loser =3



YES! i love you :3


----------



## Icky (Jul 30, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Awy4biqD_dA Billy Idol- White Wedding





Kuro Ryuichi said:


> ^That... and this --> Slayer, Iron Maiden...





InuAkiko said:


> Poison- 'Talk Dirty to Me'
> Scorpions- 'No One like You'
> I'm a hairband-obsessed loser =3


^ All of that too.
Dammit, one song is not enough!


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9whehyybLqU  Nena-99 Luftballoons


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Aug 2, 2009)

Shock The Monkey by Peter Gabriel 
These dreams by Heart
All you zombies by The Hooters
Time after time by Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 2, 2009)

Duran Duran:  Wild boys  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRNmnxlYm3Q
Peter Gabriel:  Sledgehammer  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqyc37aOqT0
Eurythmics:  Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQHrspjw4aA
Herbie Hancock:  Rockit  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK0Pi4wC8Hk 
Heavy D and the Boyz:  Somebody for Me  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4FK0cUgZd8


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31wa5BTFO-E *Hall and Oats - Out of Touch*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfNATuw1DRs *Sammy Hagar - I can't Drive 55*


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 2, 2009)

Right now it's this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anCg5EiB2AM

Valerie-Steve Winwood


----------



## TokeiTime (Aug 2, 2009)

Rio - Daran Daran 8D


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FvWFpU_uAw Phil Collins- In the Air Tonight


----------



## Yain (Aug 2, 2009)

Cant believe 3 pages and nobody has post this yet(including me) Paul Simon - You Can Call Me AL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULjCSK0oOlI


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 2, 2009)

Duran Duran- Save a Prayer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm4Xydn8_3g


----------



## Teracat (Aug 2, 2009)

Aaaagh, so many good ones...

But my favorite is definitely Come On Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners


----------

